# Visaya:  Gusto/Mahal kita



## dummyleigh

Magandang araw forum!

Paano ko ba sasabahing mahal ko siya o gusto ko siya sas Visaya? 

Maraming Salamat!


----------



## 082486

hi...welcome...

what specific Visayan dialect?
you can say: Palangga ko ikaw or Palangga ta ka.


----------



## sugarglidernames

hey, this is the right word " Pinanga tika " i live in cebu for how many year none of the words above is visayan dialect. 
sugar glider names


----------

